# New Team in Charlotte



## Arendt13 (Nov 11, 2002)

looks like larry bird will own at least part of the new franchise thats coming back to charlotte. I wonder what its name will be and what the jerseys will look like.
any thoughts?
I kinda like the Charlotte Sharks myself.
hmmmm
i also heard that Stern wants to put the NBA into six divisions once the new team arrives.
that should be great, football has become more competitive partially because they got a new team and made more divisions.
Hopefuly itll be the same with the NBA

Another draft will be cool too. Deep teams like the blazers and kings will be screwed though. The kings better win while they still can.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh really? They already approved the arena and everything? That's bad ***. So they should get their team in 2004 if they have everthing straightened out like you say they do.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

why does the league reward a town that supposedly couldnt support a decent team,the hornets,for an expansion team.i know, the answer is money.as for teams like the kings losing top talent dont worry about it,who are they going to miss,scott pollard?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The town didn't support the owner, they loved the team from what I read.

-Petey


----------

